# Lost Budgie -Southern Ontario, Canada- REWARD



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Posting for a friend-
_______________________________
Southern Ontario 


"Max is a blue, grey and white budgie, very bland coloring for a budgie. She is about 2 years old and her cere has just started turning a brown coloring. Although she is 2, her eyes are still all black; no ring has developed yet. The attached photo shows the two colors she can be though she is most often the duller color of the two.

My parents lost her when they were driving from my house in Guelph to their house in Ottawa on July 28, 2005 at about 11:30am. They were turning a sharp corner and the cage fell over. They put it back on the seat not noticing that the door had popped open. When then got to a rest stop about 200km from Guelph (the second rest stop on the 401 from Guelph that only has a McDonalds), they took the cage out to replenish food, water and to clean and although they did not see this, she flew away. (Please no flames on flighted birds. This has NEVER been a problem and was one bad accident. We have always been very careful with double doors in our house etc). 

She is a very, very special bird who was rescued when she was a baby. She was near death then and was thought to not make it a few days but survived. 

We are all devastated. If you see her, she is VERY friendly and tame but is nervous around new objects and things. If ANYONE sees her, call me day or night 1-519-780-0364. I can also be reached at [email protected]. There is a REWARD for her return. "

The above in quotations as well as the photo has been sent to every Humane Society, Aviary and Bird Rescue in this area as well as being posted on numerous missing pet websites. I am going to the rest stop tonight to post flyers and talk to the staff. I feel completely and utterly helpless and feel there is nothing else I can do. I will be going up with a towel and seed in the event that just in case, God is on my side like crazy, and that Max will be there. 

Please, if ANYONE lives in this area (I don't even know what the name of the closest town to this rest stop is...) I will gladly email you the MISSING poster I have made up if you have it in your heart to post them around. 


E-mail address, again: 
[email protected]


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh David I am so sorry! I will pray for her I promise. I know you will find her. Keep your hopes up.  
Taylor


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm also sorry Max got away! Accidents happen so there will be no fingers pointed by me! We lost our Double Yellow Amazon due to a stupid accident so I know how your friend must be feeling right now. I truly hope Max is found and returned home safe and sound.


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

I too am sorry for your loss. It would be best to hope that she has flown to someone as quickly as possible since most wild birds attack anything that is not normal to their surroundings. 

Just recently about 3 weeks ago a parakeet flew down to feed with my chickens. I was watching her thru the window and thinking that if i went out there she would become scared and fly away. Finally i did, and she was not at all alarmed by me. She now resides in my kitchen and has a beautiful cage and plenty of treats, she gets to watch the chickens now thru the window. 

I know that someone must of just lost her that day, but no postings at all in the local paper. I guess most folks would consider this a loss and leave it at that. 

Her name is Annie and she is so adorable, it was almost as if she knew to come here so each day i make sure and look out to the feeding areas of my yarden more often just incase. I am thankful she is here with me but i do feel bad for the person that lost her. She is pure white with a smidgeon of blue to her rump. 

Wishing you that your little one found a fabulous sanctuary out there. 

Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ron, 

That's quite a happy ending really for that little lost budgie. The owners like you say, probably just accepted the loss and even though they might have been completely distraught over losing their dear bird, this bird was most fortunate. If the people that lost this parakeet only knew that he has found a safe haven, they'd be most grateful I'm sure.

You're right however that many times, these escapees don't make it and will be targetted by predators. The ones that do find their way to a friendly door are the lucky ones. 

Maybe a nice person has also found "Max" (this lost budgie) and taken him in to be cared for as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

*i know this is a late reply*

but i can feel for your friend; it was just an accident.

this past summer, i had three coming to my feeder, but was unable to catch any of them. the youngest was only free a week before he or she disappeared; the older females were loose for about a month, before cold weather set in. i believe they were released on purpose, either by someone tired of them, or a child. the youngest one may have been taken by a hawk. i hope im wrong and somehow someone was able to catch them and they are all safe somewhere. hopefully the same also happened with Max. i have personally taken in two "strays", and have one of them still.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Don't you hate wwhen your bird fly away I've seen5 parakeets outside my house but i try to caught them but they are to smart*


----------

